# Meine tote Frau spielt LOTTO aus dem Jenseits



## Hippo (23 November 2010)

*Meine tote Frau spielt LOTTO aus dem Jenseits*

*Rentner  Gotthard Mittag (75) ist sauer: Er soll 252 Euro zahlen, weil seine  Gattin angeblich ein teures Glücksspiel abgeschlossen haben soll. Dabei  ist sie 1993 gestorben*


weiter hier >>> Rentner Gotthard Mittag: Meine tote Frau macht Glücksspiel aus dem Jenseits - Dresden - Dresden - Bild.de

Na ja, vielleicht lesen dann noch mehr Leute was es alles gibt ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 November 2010)

*AW: Meine tote Frau spielt LOTTO aus dem Jenseits*



Hippo schrieb:


> weiter hier >>> Rentner Gotthard Mittag: Meine tote Frau macht Glücksspiel aus dem Jenseits - Dresden - Dresden - Bild.de
> ...was es alles gibt ...


Über den Link kommen noch andere seltsame Meldungen, wie diese hier:Nachtclub-König Wolle schon 70 Mal ausgeraubt! - Dresden - Dresden - Bild.de
Dort wird über den Hinweis des Dresdner Polizeipräsidenten an einen geschädigten Spielautomatenbesitzer geschrieben:





> Wir empfehlen, die Spielautomaten .... über  Nacht geöffnet zu lassen.


Genau, denn da haben die Täter gleich genügend Zeit, die Software zu manipulieren und brauchen die Kästen gar nicht erst aufzubrechen. :wall: Zu Recht fragt Bild.de > HIER <: 





> Hat Dresdens Polizeipräsident seinen Laden wirklich im Griff?


----------



## Antiscammer (23 November 2010)

*AW: Meine tote Frau spielt LOTTO aus dem Jenseits*



Hippo schrieb:


> Er soll 252 Euro zahlen, weil seine  Gattin angeblich ein teures Glücksspiel abgeschlossen haben soll. Dabei  ist sie 1993 gestorben



Sicherlich handelt es sich um einen höchst bedauerlichen Irrtum, vermutlich wurde die Bestandskundendatenbank durch eine kosmische elektromagnetische extraterrestrische Interferenz aus dem Jenseits infiltriert. 

Das Inkassobüro wird dann sicherlich - aus Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht - auf die Forderung verzichten. :scherzkeks:

Und der Staatsanwalt wird rülpsen und in den Sessel pupsen, dann wird er den Stempel für die Verfahrenseinstellung aus der Schublade holen und alles lochen und fein säuberlich abheften. "Bedauerlicher Irrtum - kein Vorsatz niemals nie[TM] nachweisbar - Verfahren war nach bla...ZPO einzustellen - kein Schaden entstanden - blafasel."

Ich möchte mal wissen, was in den USA passieren würde, wenn da jemand so eine Mahnung an Tote zustellen würde.
Der würde geteert und gefedert ins Cafe Viereck einfahren.

Und vorher würde er dem state attourney sagen müssen, woher er die Daten des Verstorbenen gehabt hat. Er käme solange in Beugehaft, bis ihm das plötzlich wieder einfällt. Anschließend würde sich der state attourney mit dem Datenverkäufer mal näher befassen.


----------



## Hippo (23 November 2010)

*AW: Meine tote Frau spielt LOTTO aus dem Jenseits*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> ... dann wird er den Stempel für die Verfahrenseinstellung aus der Schublade holen ...



Nicht nötig, der steht bei deutschn StAen doch auf dem Tisch



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Und vorher würde er dem state attourney sagen müssen, woher er die Daten des Verstorbenen gehabt hat. Er käme solange in Beugehaft, bis ihm das plötzlich wieder einfällt. Anschließend würde sich der state attourney mit dem Datenverkäufer mal näher befassen.



Das Vertrauen in die deutsche Justiz habe ich beim Kampf um das Umgangsrecht mit meinen Kindern schon verloren. Da konnte damals die Ex auch machen was sie wollte. Nur damals hieß die Keule "Kindeswohl"
Wir können die Kindsmutter nicht belangen weil jede Art von Strafe würde sich auf die Kinder auswirken (Zwangsgeld bei Umgangsverweigerung).
Also blieb es da auch nur beim "dudu"  :wall:


----------

